
High resolution global climate mapping - pzaich
http://www.nasa.gov/content/nasa-supercomputer-generates-closer-look-at-future-climate-conditions-in-us/#.UkfVKWSG1F_
======
rubidium
Did the models predicting this one get the past 20 years right? With how many
free parameters? Tuned after the data collection or before?

As a scientist, the recent failure of nearly all "predictive" climate change
models puts into question the methods used to generate these models.

------
ttflee
2090s?

How reliable it is to predict with extrapolations on such a scale for nearly a
century?

~~~
sparkie
Skipping over the fact that they've ignored the last 8 years of cooling and
only taken up to 2005, this data is: A "bias-corrected" data set based data
simulated from some models, where the bias-correction algorithm is the result
of a study which uses a model-derived data set as it's input, where this
model-derived data set is itself derived from another model-derived data set,
which is calibrated against "psuedo-observations", and I haven't even bothered
to look what model they based that on.

I'd say it's about as reliable as a Microsoft operating system.

------
sasoon
This does not make any sense. They compare real data with made up data 80
years in the future.

Why they did not show 1950<->2012 comparison?

------
ksrm
Not as global as I had expected.

------
001sky
Title: NASA Supercomputer Generates Closer Look at Future Climate Conditions
in U.S.

------
PeterisP
Is it just me, or could the people in a majority of these places (except very
south) actually prefer the global warming situation to the current one? The
projected map seems rather acceptable.

~~~
evolve2k
Except that the US is not the world </snark>

~~~
PeterisP
The particular map is about USA only, but in any case I can imagine many other
places where agriculture and population would only benefit from such amounts
of warming.

It's not so likely that USA+Canada+EU+Russia will make huge investments to
fight a process that won't hurt them but will hurt, say, Africa and southeast
Asia. If you want to convince people to take action, then it's important to
focus not on global damage but on local effects, since those are far more
important to both decision-makers and voters.

